# Two Works in Progress



## TerryCurley

These two are mostly knife paintings but I did use a brush here and there. Both are not complete. The first one is on an 8x10 black stretched canvas, the second is on a 11x14 stretched canvas. The second one is going to have a geranium plant in the pot. Sorry about the flash reflections in the pictures. If you see a flaw in what I have so far I would appreciate it being pointed out. But remember since these are impasto paintings they are impressionistic not realistic.


----------



## cjm1972

I love the texture that painting with a knife gives, nicely done so far Terry.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Carl. I too like the thick paint.


----------



## Asancta

I think they are well done so far...


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Asancta. I am still a novice. I only started painting a little over a year ago. Though I am almost 67 years old I never allowed myself to take the time to have a hobby, so I'm really enjoying my retirement now.


----------



## FanKi

They are looking so well ^^

That flowers look so alive!


----------



## leighann

I'm really liking these knife paintings, Terry. I love those daisies, or daisy-ish flower, I'm no flower expert.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Leighann and Fanki. The freedom that working with the knife and not trying to be picture perfect makes painting much more fun.


----------



## just

Why are you doing your works in the projects?


----------



## Erilia

Very nice so far for me  Can't wait to see that geranium in the pot 
I love the way the daisies pops out of the painting


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> Why are you doing your works in the projects?


I realized I messed up writing the title of the thread. I've requested that one of our super moderator's fix it, and I'm sure as soon as they get a minute they will do that. 

That aside what do think of what you see Mr. Just? I know I can depend on you to tell it straight without any sugar coating.


----------



## TerryCurley

Erilia said:


> Very nice so far for me  Can't wait to see that geranium in the pot
> I love the way the daisies pops out of the painting


 I can't wait to see the geranium also. I probably will work on it tonight, I have an appointment this afternoon. I want the geranium to come out like I see it in my head...but that's where talent comes in and I sure hope I have enough to do it. Thanks for the compliment Erilia.


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> I realized I messed up writing the title of the thread. I've requested that one of our super moderator's fix it, and I'm sure as soon as they get a minute they will do that.
> 
> That aside what do think of what you see Mr. Just? I know I can depend on you to tell it straight without any sugar coating.


Well I am impressed. I believe that you have found your artistic nicht. But you can use a glimmer on the flowerpot. Looking good. 
I just noticed that you are not a super moderator. When did that happen? Please call me just "just". No capital. No Mr.


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> Well I am impressed. I believe that you have found your artistic nicht. But you can use a glimmer on the flowerpot. Looking good.
> I just noticed that you are not a super moderator. When did that happen? Please call me just "just". No capital. No Mr.


Well I would actually like to call you Dave because "just" is so common of a word that it sometimes gets confusing writing it within a sentence. That's why I started saying "Mr." You may have noticed I confuse my sentences easily as it is. Writing is not one of my strong points.

I'm so glad you said you think I may have found my nicht...I'm thinking that too. We'll see how it goes. Thank you. The flower pot has been too wet to put a glimmer on it because it just blends into the orange color, but I will do that when it's dry enough. Maybe tonight.

I forgot when I gave up the super moderator, I think it was 2 months ago. I haven't been feeling well and wanted to back out of everything that might cause stress. I figure with two really great people that we have for super moderators I really wasn't needed.


----------



## just

For you, "Dave" will be fine. I am glad that you noticed that the pot needed the glimmer.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I really love how you mixed the colors for the pot's background <3


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Melody


----------



## TerryCurley

I got to work on the geranium plant some this afternoon. I'm just OK with the way the leaves came out, not at all thrilled. I wanted to make the leaves a little more distinct but I think I over worked it. But then again since I'm new at knife painting I'm going to give myself some slack. I think it came out sort of not too bad.


----------



## TerryCurley

I got up early and finished the Daisy picture. Helpful criticism is welcome. I think I did better on the leaves on this one than on the geranium picture. Definitely still in learning mode, I guess I always will be.


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> I got up early and finished the Daisy picture. Helpful criticism is welcome. I think I did better on the leaves on this one than on the geranium picture. Definitely still in learning mood, I guess I always will be.


I think you did a very nice job Terry. The only thing I would suggest in the future is sometimes "less is more". The focus should be on your flowers but in this instance you have an overabundance of leaves and they look a little like a big green mat. You did a fine job on the leaves..it's just I think there might be too many of them. What I would do is drop the leaves to only 2 or 3. I kind of liked your darker background as well. It seemed to make the flowers pop a little more but that might also be just the lighting of the photograph. 

As far as the flowers themselves go..they are so lovely and bright and you did really well with those. 

I can tell you are really enjoying knife painting. I love the feel it brings forth..keep it up!


----------



## Erilia

Looks awesome  I don't think it's helpful criticism what I'm saying, but I love you're paintings, and I really want to smell those daisies  I can't wait for you to do more with you knives, it's a weapon of art that suits you very well  And by that I mean you're doing great things with them, in case it wasn't clear... what I meant... I mean...


----------



## chanda95

And I came back to it and the first thing that popped in my head is that it has a Van Gogh feel. I love what you have done with the flowers.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you so much Chanda and Erilia. I'll keep your suggestions in mind Chanda.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Geranium Plant*

The Geranium Plant is finished and I do definitely see flaws. 

>The most obvious being the over abundance of leaves and the lack of distinction of the leaves. 

>The background color does not provide enough contrast with the leaves. It should have been a lighter backdrop.

>the plant looks top heavy. The pot it is in should be more V shaped and wider.

Other than that, I'm kind of happy with it. Please feel free to give helpful criticism. Again this is an impressionistic impasto painting.


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> The Geranium Plant is finished and I do definitely see flaws.
> 
> >The most obvious being the over abundance of leaves and the lack of distinction of the leaves.
> 
> >The background color does not provide enough contrast with the leaves. It should have been a lighter backdrop.
> 
> >the plant looks top heavy. The pot it is in should be more V shaped and wider.
> 
> Other than that, I'm kind of happy with it. Please feel free to give helpful criticism. Again this is an impressionistic impasto painting.


VERY NICE. Love how you tackled the flowers!!!! For me I think there needs to be a little shading (shadows) on the pot where the leaves overlap to indicate a bit of depth but yes..you should be happy with it! It's a cheery piece!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank You Chanda. I took your advice and put a shadow on the leaves that are overlapping the pot.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Love the daisies! The background does a lot for it.

As for "always be learning", when you stop learning you're dead! ☺


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan. I appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## cjm1972

Lovely piece Terry.


----------



## FanKi

Wuuuhu!! So great! Those fallen petals are a very nice touch


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Carl and FanKi, I really appreciate your encouragement, however I know I can do better and I'm going to keep trying until I prove it.


----------



## FanKi

jajajajaja that's the attitude!


----------



## Asancta

TerryCurley said:


> The Geranium Plant is finished and I do definitely see flaws.
> 
> >The most obvious being the over abundance of leaves and the lack of distinction of the leaves.
> 
> >The background color does not provide enough contrast with the leaves. It should have been a lighter backdrop.
> 
> >the plant looks top heavy. The pot it is in should be more V shaped and wider.
> 
> Other than that, I'm kind of happy with it. Please feel free to give helpful criticism. Again this is an impressionistic impasto painting.


 This painting is not bad,however it has some minuses...I would go with a darker background,and maybe the udnerpainting should've been a bit darker...

I have a good tutorial 4 you...since you say it's impressionistic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaQGUkjrvf4


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Ascanta, I will watch it before I start on my next picture later today. I really appreciate the help, I know I need it. Don't have much time right now but I'm looking forward to it after my eye doctor appointment. Maybe I'll see it better then. LOL

I can't begin to tell you how impressed I am with your work. You are truly amazing.


----------



## TerryCurley

Ascanta this is a great video. I like Ginger's painting of the Van Gogh painting better than the original and she makes it looks so easy!

Thank you. I'm definitely going to do better on the under painting seeing this. I might try to follow the video and do the vase with the flowers some time in the future.

The picture I'm about to start on is on a black canvas so I'm not going to do a background, but I will definitely try this out when I do the geranium again.


----------



## Asancta

Well,you are better in painting flowers than me that's for sure...is not the technique of the flowers _per se _but rather the fact that I tend to put colorful things in between them and the end result is a chaos of lines strokes paint drops and some flowers...


----------



## TerryCurley

Asancta said:


> Well,you are better in painting flowers than me that's for sure...is not the technique of the flowers _per se _but rather the fact that I tend to put colorful things in between them and the end result is a chaos of lines strokes paint drops and some flowers...


No way Asancta, I've seen your pictures of Roses and you are fantastic. I'm just getting into this, I have so much to learn.


----------

